# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Cửu Trại Câu - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Truyền thuyết kể rằng, Cửu Trại Câu chính là những mảnh vỡ từ chiếc gương được làm từ gió và trăng của nam thần Đạt Qua tặng nữ thần Yêu Lạc Sắc Mô. Để rồi khi chạm chân đến, khắp không gian ngập tràn tiếng gió ngân vang, tiếng chim lảnh lót… và cứ thế suốt dọc đường đi cảnh nối cảnh như trong một bức tranh thủy mặc.

Nhan sắc Cửu Trại Câu*

Cửu Trại Câu là một cái tên còn mới mẻ với người Việt Nam trong những năm gần đây. Tuy nhiên, khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên này đang dần được biết đến nhiều hơn và đã nhanh chóng trở thành một điểm đến đáng mơ ước đối với nhiều người.

Cái tên Cửu Trại Câu có nghĩa là “chín khu làng của người Tạng”. Tên gọi ấy bắt nguồn từ việc khu thắng cảnh này thuộc địa phận của châu tự trị dân tộc Tạng A Bá ở phía Bắc của tỉnh Tứ Xuyên, Trung Quốc.


Cửu Trại Câu đẹp cả bốn mùa trong năm. Mùa xuân, những cánh hoa đào thắm tô điểm cho cánh rừng nguyên sinh, là là bay phất phơ trên làn nước biếc. Mùa hạ, bầu trời trong xanh phản chiếu xuống tấm gương soi phẳng lặng. Mùa thu, những thảm lá đỏ, lá vàng tạo nên một bức tranh thiên nhiêu tuyệt mỹ và mùa đông, màu trắng của tuyết và những bông hoa lất phất bay trong chiều đông u tịch, những cành lau nghiêng mình trong cơn gió lạnh.

Người ta thường ghé thăm Cửu Trại Câu vào những ngày cuối thu, khi thảm lá vàng, lá đỏ đã rực rỡ màu sắc trên khắp mảnh đất Tứ Xuyên và lòng hồ xanh trong vắt phản chiếu bầu trời thu xanh trong vời vợi.




Người Trung Quốc có câu: “Hoàng Sơn quy lai bất khán sơn, Cửu Trại quy lai bất khán thủy”, ý nói rằng ai đã tới núi Hoàng Sơn ở tỉnh An Huy thì sẽ không còn phải đi thăm thêm bất cứ một ngọn núi nào nữa và những ai một lần đặt chân tới Cửu Trại Câu thì cũng không cần phải đi ngắm thêm một hồ nước nào khác. Đó là một vế đối theo kiểu ngoa ngôn nhưng cũng hàm chứa sự thừa nhận và ngưỡng mộ đối với thung lũng Cửu Trại.

Cửu Trại được gọi là vùng đất “biển hồ” với 108 hồ ao lớn nhỏ, mặt hồ trong xanh, phẳng lặng như mặt gương soi trong một khe núi dài hơn 5km. Xung quanh là các dãy núi tuyết trắng xoá, xen giữa là những dòng nước biếc tạo nên một khu thắng cảnh như trong chuyện cổ tích. Nước ở Cửu Trại trong vắt, xanh thăm thẳm, nhìn tới tận đáy hồ cách 30m, lấp lánh dưới ánh nắng mặt trời khiến khung cảnh hai bên hồ càng thêm lung linh, huyền ảo. Mỗi hồ có một vẻ đẹp riêng và được tự nhiên sắp đặt thành những cảnh đẹp tuyệt mỹ, trong đó có hồ Công Chúa, hồ Lưu Mao, hồ Hoả Hoa, hồ Quý Tiết, hồ Ngũ Hoa, hồ Gấu Trúc, hồ Tiễn Trúc… Hồ Gấu Trúc dài 2587 mét, sâu 14 mét, ẩn mình dưới rừng trúc non xanh mướt. Gấu trúc là được coi là biểu tượng của may mắn, được người Tạng vô cùng yêu quí. Hồ Gấu Trúc sáng đẹp tựa gương, trong veo như mắt gấu con, xanh non như màu lá trúc. Trong gió vờn, trong ánh mặt trời nhấp nháy qua vòm lá, những đám mây nhởn nhơ, đôi bờ trúc biếc xào xạc ca hát, lá ngân rì rào rì rào. Dọc theo triền hồ biết bao hòn đá nhũ đen tự nhiên hay vằn hoa tuyết nằm lăn lóc bên nhau chẳng khác nào những tiểu gấu trúc tinh nghịch.

Thác nước Thụ Chính là thác hùng vĩ nhất trong khoảng 17 thác nước có mặt tại Cửu Trại Câu. Xuyên qua những cảnh rừng nguyên sinh rậm rạp, thi thoảng lại bắt gặp tiếng ầm ào của những thác nước đẹp mê hồn, tung bọt trắng, len lỏi những dòng suối trong vắt với những đàn cá đủ màu khoe mình trong làn nước. Giữa những cánh rừng đã chuyển sang sắc vàng rực rỡ, ta có thể đi xuyên tận sâu trong rừng, ngắm khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp với những hồ nước soi bóng tận đáy, những thân rêu xanh mướt uyển chuyển trong làn nước và gặp rất nhiều loài động vật như sóc, thỏ, gõ kiến hay gấu trúc chạy nhảy tung tăng trong rừng. Người đến với Cửu Trại vì mê đắm cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên hoang sơ và quyến rũ, kẻ đến Cửu Trại vì những cánh rừng trúc bạt ngàn cong mình trong gió và không ít người ghé thăm cho bằng được hồ nước đẹp đã từng được ghi hình trong “Anh hùng” và “Tân Thần điêu đại hiệp.”

*Ở nơi tình yêu bắt đầu*

Cuối tháng 9, sau những bận rộn của đám cưới, Thiên An và Trung Dũng, đôi bạn trẻ thế hệ 8x đã bắt đầu chuyến đi tuần trăng mật. Được biết đến Cửu Trại Câu qua những tấm ảnh của bạn bè, đôi bạn trẻ đã mê mẩn cảnh sắc nơi đây và quyết định chuyến trăng mật lãng mạn tại đây. Đi cùng họ còn có 2 người bạn khác, vừa cùng đi tham quan, vừa sẽ là những tay máy chụp ảnh cưới.


Khu Cửu Trại Câu gồm ba thung lũng chính: Nhật Tắc Câu (Rize Gully) và Tắc Tra Câu (Zechawa Gully) chạy từ phía nam, hợp lưu tại điểm trung tâm Thụ Chính Câu (Shuzheng Gully). Ngay tại cổng ra vào của Cửu Trại đã sẵn sàng xe cộ đón và trả khách. Những chiếc xe tiện lợi này được bố trí chạy liên tục từ 7h sáng đến tối muộn cho khách du lịch trong khu vực tham quan. Đôi bạn trẻ chọn những điểm đến chính nằm trên khu vực chữ Y nổi tiếng của khu Cửu Trại. Nhánh phải của chữ Y trải dài với các hồ nước nổi bật như hồ Cỏ, hồ Thiên Nga, hồ Gấu Trúc, hồ Ngũ Hoa hay hồ Gương. Trên làn nước trong xanh màu ngọc bích, trong vắt đến tận đáy, những đôi tình nhân tay trong tay dạo bước trên những con đường gỗ thẫm màu. Cảnh sắc hai bên hồ khiến kẻ có tâm hồn khô khan nhất cũng dịu lòng. Ven hồ, cây ngân hạnh đã khoác tấm áo vàng rực rỡ và nhành phong đỏ xen lẫn trong sắc trời xanh bất tận. Tiếng dòng nước róc rách, tiếng bước chân ai đó vô tình trên đám lá ải mục. Thi thoảng, dưới dòng nước biếc, từng đàn cá quẫy đuôi trong dòng nước óng ánh. Mặt hồ tựa tấm gương soi khổng lồ trong suốt phản chiếu mảng trời xanh thẳm và màu sắc của mùa thu kì ảo. Cảnh sắc thiên nhiên khiến người đi qua phải dừng bước, thu vào tầm mắt mình những mảng màu tuyệt đẹp. Trong khi nhánh trái của chữ Y và nhánh dẫn ra cổng chính với một loạt hồ nước đặc biệt. Thậm chí, nếu may mắn, bạn sẽ thấy mình lạc giữa một không gian tuyết trắng khi lên tới hồ Dài vào buổi sáng sớm khi màn sương còn bảng lảng.




Thiên An và Trung Dũng đã mất 2 ngày chỉ để tha thẩn phía bên phải của chữ Y, nơi tập trung nhiều khung cảnh đẹp nhất của Cửu Trại. Họ đã có những tấm ảnh tuyệt đẹp với nền là khung cảnh thiên nhiên lộng lẫy phía sau. Thời tiết dễ chịu với nắng nhẹ đã giúp họ rất nhiều trong buổi lang thang tìm địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới. Tại Cửu Trại Câu, hệ thống những con đường gỗ luôn được đặt song song hoặc bao quanh các hồ nước. Bởi vậy, thay vì đi theo con đường mà hầu hết khách du lịch lựa chọn (thường là ở phía sát đường đi của xe buýt), những cặp uyên ương hãy thử chọn những lối đi ở phía xa, khuất trong những rừng cây đang mùa đổi lá. Còn hạnh phúc nào hơn được lưu lại những khung hình mới mẻ bên người bạn đời. Trang phục mang theo gói gọn trong hai chiếc balo với chiếc váy cưới đơn giản, các phụ kiện hoa cài, voan, hoa cầm tay và đồ trang điểm, thêm một vài chiếc váy và áo dài cho cô dâu. Chú rể thì đơn giản hơn với bộ vét mặc sẵn trên người, thêm một, hai chiếc áo sơ mi màu. Vì thời tiết mùa này đã bắt đầu lạnh nên họ mang theo áo khoác giữ ấm cùng đồ ăn gọn nhẹ, đủ cho buổi pic nic.

Vào buổi tối có rất nhiều chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm phong cách của người Tạng. Những bản nhạc mạnh mẽ trong điệu múa lời ca vui vẻ, một buổi tối quây quần ấm cúng bên nhau là khoảng thời gian riêng tư mà họ dành cho nhau. Họ đã ngủ lại trong Cửu Trại, giữa đêm trăng lồng lộng trong thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, dưới mái nhà đơn giản và ấm cúng của những người dân bản xứ. Sau 6 ngày tham quan và nghỉ ngơi trong Cửu Trại Câu, đôi bạn trẻ đã có những ngày nghỉ hạnh phúc bên nhau và một tình yêu mới chớm cho đôi bạn cùng chuyến đi.

*Muôn ngả đến với “Thiên đường nơi hạ giới”*

Năm 1990, Cửu Trại Câu được Cơ quan Du lịch quốc gia Trung Quốc đánh giá là địa chỉ đứng đầu trong 40 khu du lịch tốt nhất Trung Quốc. Năm 1992, Cửu Trại Câu được UNESCO là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới. Và đến năm 1997, khu phong cảnh Cửu Trại Câu được đưa vào danh sách hạng 5 các khu bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học thế giới trong phân hạng IUCN.

Từ Hà Nội, bạn đi xe khách tới Nam Ninh (Quảng Tây, Trung Quốc), sau đó đáp máy bay đi Thành Đô (Tứ Xuyên). Từ Thành Đô, liên tiếp ngày nào cũng có những dòng xe cộ chở khách đến với “Thiên đường trên hạ giới” – Cửu Trại Câu. Nếu bạn muốn rút ngắn thời gian đi lại, bạn hãy bắt chuyến bay khoảng 40 phút từ Thành Đô đến sân bay Cửu Hoàng và bắt xe để đi tiếp 90km nữa là tới Cửu Trại Câu.

Một phương án khác là những chuyến bay chuyển tiếp Hà Nội/TP Hồ Chí Minh đến Kuala Lumpur – Thành Đô trên những chuyến bay của hãng hàng không giá rẻ Air Asia.




_Giá vé vào cửa tại Cửu Trại Câu khoảng 270 NDT, trong đó có 80 tệ tiền xe buýt. Với sinh viên quốc tế, giá vé được giảm 50 tệ.

Từ tháng 11 – tháng 3 là thời điểm mùa đông lạnh giá và ít khách, giá vé giảm còn 160 NDT/vé (bao gồm 80 tệ tiền vé xe buýt).

Vé xem chương trình ca múa nhạc buổi tối khoảng 180 NDT.

Bạn có thể ngủ lại trong Cửu Trại Câu trong những ngôi nhà đơn giản của người dân tộc Tạng với giá cả bình dân.

Từ Thành Đô, bạn có thể mua tour đi Cửu Trại Câu tại các công ty lữ hành có mặt trong phố. Hoặc tự thiết kế tour đi cho riêng mình với những điểm chính.

Thời điểm đẹp nhất trong năm của Cửu Trại Câu là tháng 9 và 10 dương lịch, khi trời vẫn chưa quá lạnh, xanh trong, nước hồ trong suốt và cây cối chuyển màu lá._




Nếu có nhiều thời gian, các đôi uyên ương hoàn toàn có thể thêm vào lịch trình của mình những điểm đến lý thú khác như Hoàng Long (công viên quốc gia cách Cửu Trại Câu khoảng hơn 100km), Lạc Sơn Đại Phật (tượng phật ngồi lớn nhất thế giới) hay núi Nga My (một trong tứ đại danh sơn của Phật giáo Trung Hoa).

_Theo Vntravellive_]




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Mình bị mê hoặc mất rồi
Đẹp quá đi mấtttttttttttttt

----------


## showluo

wow chụp ảnh cưới ở đây thì đẹp khỏi chê rồi

----------


## h20love

đẹp quá... như trong tranh í

----------

